# Elvira's Fright sound tape



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I had no idea this even existed. Now I know we have some hardcore sound effect collectors out there so I'm hoping somebody has this and wants to review it or remembers it from their childhood. This would be awesome to have on cd!

Matthew


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14unbc_elvira-fright-tape_tech


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a rip of this? It seems hard to find

I do know Side A is on YouTube
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Tn1jRFo9s


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2018)

I have the original tape and made a cd of it 14 years ago. I will locate it and post it on my youtube channel..


----------

